# Wilier Oro Puro Fully



## samba1.0 (30. April 2011)

demnächst würde ich ein neues buike kafen, ich hab mir das Wilier Oro Puro fully 2011 für 2399 taken angeguckt. Es macht ein netten eindruck.
Ich fahre ca 2500 km im jahr im wald und dolomiten.
Was meint ihr?


----------

